# Going price for a 3 month old Jersey bull calf?



## mommyjen (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi all! We have a weaned bull calf that we'd like to list on craigslist, but are unsure of what to ask. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## mommyjen (Apr 3, 2008)

Also, what would a 6 week old jersey calf go for? I'm thinking to market it for veal.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

You might also want to post this on the barter board here. Just a suggestion since Jerseys seem very popular. If you do please be sure to post where you are.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

$150-$250 depending on where you live. If it's known your getting the calf for free, just general knowlege for the area then $150 is fair....and so on.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

3 month old would bring maybe $50 here, 6 week old $20-30. Assuming they hadn't been knocked over the head or given away first. Anything younger than that is free for the taking.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Was getting between 50 and 75 for month olds last month.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I live in the wrong spot I guess, I have yet to see any cheap calves, or free even. I get 100 bucks for bottle babies and 200 for weaned. mine are organic, so I get a bit more than some, but I still get it. >Thanks Marc


----------



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

ooohh.. I'm thinkin I need to make a trip to East-Central Ontario!!


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

From an organic jersey only dairy, I can get newborns free and weaned ones for $100.


----------

